#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Best tourist places in Jaffna

## Dhiya

Do you know the best tourist places in Jaffna? Please everyone list down one place per head and give a small description about that place. If you have already visited ther then share your experience with us. Additionally, Uploading photos of those places are more attractive. Eager to hear your experience of the best places.

----------


## Medusa

Hey dhiya, Yes in jaffna you can find more places to visit. specially you can visit more Hindu temples like Nallur,Vallipura Aalvar,Selva sannithi and more also beaches such casurina,chatty,thalaiyadi and also island like delft,kachchatheevu,nainatheevu. There are many places to visit these are just for your info.

----------


## Alizona

Dhiya! There are large numbers of best attractions in Jaffna according to traveling point of view. Let me share with you some most attractive places names of Jaffna attractions here. 
Jaffna Public Library
Nallur Kandaswamy temple
St. Mary's Cathedral, Jaffna
Our Lady of Refuge Church
You can select anyone attraction to visit there.

----------

